# my project



## JimK

Hello All,
I am not sure if this is the proper place to post this but since this is a “project ride” it seems to fit. If not please feel free to move it. 
This all started with the idea of making a bicycle that looked like a vintage Haley from the teens. First I needed to find a frame that fit the idea which I did right here on the CABE by way of a fantastic deal from scrubbinrims. 





With the look set firmly in my head I set out to make a tank that looked the part. First I made a pattern on poster board




Then did a mock up for fit. 




Transferred it to sheet metal





Cut, bent and tacked it up.


----------



## frankster41

*Nice Job*

It sure looks like you're off to a good start. Can't wait to see more pics.
frankster41


----------



## JimK

Made some mounting brackets while the bondo was setting.




All done




Then I set my sights on the front end. I got a nice set of forks from Gordon. 




Then I started to mock up how I wanted the truss rods to look and built them out of an old plant stand that I found in the yard.


----------



## JimK

Got a few more parts from Gordon







I need some more practice lacing the wheels but you get the idea.





I also got a way cool carbide light from redlin1968. I did not like how high the original bracket set so I made a bracket that dropped the light down to where I thought it should be. 










I have a few more parts on the way so I hope that there will be more progress soon.  I hope to build a side car for this bike as well. Maybe something like this.




Anyway that is it so far. Any thoughts or advice well be very welcome.
Thanks for looking

JimK


----------



## frankster41

*Headbadge*

You will have to try etching a Harley headbadge. Check out thread for making your own headbadges, very good thread. frankster41


----------



## jpromo

I saw that sidecar on feebay. It's about as cool as it gets but for 1000$? making one would be killer


----------



## JimK

Frankster, I have looked at that thread and it got the wheels turning for sure. I may try it

jpromo, I agree about the sidecar, but there will be no 1000.00 sidecar for me that is for sure. I should be able to make one....how hard could it be?

Thanks for the comments

JimK


----------



## redline1968

looks great keep up the good work.  love the tank and light layout.


----------



## Talewinds

Man your project is AWESOME!


----------



## Gordon

*project*

Hey Jim - lookin' good! I mailed your box today, eta is Saturday. Here is a link to some sidecars that you may find helpful.

http://bikerodnkustom4.homestead.com/sidecar.html


----------



## JimK

Gordon said:


> Hey Jim - lookin' good! I mailed your box today, eta is Saturday. Here is a link to some sidecars that you may find helpful.
> 
> http://bikerodnkustom4.homestead.com/sidecar.html




Very cool. Thanks a ton

JimK


----------



## 37fleetwood

you should get one of the Schwinn Breeze stems, they drop like the old stems and are really easy to find. you may have to move your lantern out a bit to get the look right. Great project!!!


----------



## fattommy

*Beautiful*

That bike is looking so great.  I studied all the pictures.  Only one question about the tools; uh, about the hatchet and handcuffs...


----------



## Rayofsonshine2

*Tools*

He'd probably have to kill you if he told what those were for


----------



## scrubbinrims

Hey Jim,

My My...that frame has come a long way and outstanding job on fabricating a tank.  I have never seen that even attempted before.
I know this is custom work, but I did pick up the same bicycle (Shelby 1932) with original paint this past weekend so if you want close ups of the paint detail or measurements, let me know.

Nice work and looking forward to the finished product!
Chris


----------



## JimK

fattommy said:


> That bike is looking so great.  I studied all the pictures.  Only one question about the tools; uh, about the hatchet and handcuffs...




A wise man once told me that "anything will fit, if you have enough tools". So you never know what the right tool will be. 

JimK


----------



## Larmo63

We actually HAVE one of those sidecars in our garage right now; a Satellite that we bought at the Copake Auction last year. Trudy has BIG plans for it. Think patriotic....) Stay tuned.

I just roll my eyes.


----------



## JimK

Larmo63 said:


> We actually HAVE one of those sidecars in our garage right now; a Satellite that we bought at the Copake Auction last year. Trudy has BIG plans for it. Think patriotic....) Stay tuned.
> 
> I just roll my eyes.




That is cool. I can't wait to see the project. Any chance that you might share some pictures of the side car? I sure would like to see how it is made and how it attaches to the bike. Some measurements would be cool also. Boy, aren't you glad that you posted????

JimK


----------



## twjensen

*sidecar lonk*



Gordon said:


> Hey Jim - lookin' good! I mailed your box today, eta is Saturday. Here is a link to some sidecars that you may find helpful.
> 
> http://bikerodnkustom4.homestead.com/sidecar.html




Hey very cool stuff...thank you for posting this link..


----------



## Larmo63

*Satellite Sidecar*

I'll post some pictures tomorrow. It is a pile of parts right now.....


----------



## bricycle

Your project Rocks!...like the name too.....


----------



## Larmo63

I know I haven't posted pics of our sidecar yet, but my idea has always been to hide an electric battery and wheel on/in the side car to propel the whole rig along. I haven't engineered it yet, but there is plenty of room behind the seat in the car. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## JimK

Larmo63 said:


> I know I haven't posted pics of our sidecar yet, but my idea has always been to hide an electric battery and wheel on/in the side car to propel the whole rig along. I haven't engineered it yet, but there is plenty of room behind the seat in the car. Just thought I'd mention it.




That would be very cool. I wouldn't think that it would be too hard to do and would be neat as it could be. Do you know what bike you are going to put it on? I guess it really wouldn't matter much with the motor being in the sidecar. Still looking forward to the pics of the side car when ya get a chance. 

JimK


----------



## JimK

*more parts*

Hello All,
 After a week delay due to the seasonal Post Office shuffle I finally got a box of goodies from Gordon.  I have a lot of fender banging, cleaning and fixing to do but I could not resist setting the parts on the project “just for effect”. They look good I think.  I am now thinking about changing the stem to something that extends straight out or drops down in front a bit instead of extending up the way the one that I have does. 37fleetwood suggested that I use a Schwinn  Breeze stem but I am not sure what they look like.  Can someone toss up a pic of one? I am also thinking about extending the bars back about 4”-5” then adding a cross bar. What do you all think? Any advice or suggestions? 
Thanks for looking

JimK


----------



## Pauliemon

*Might be this one.*

I can't wait to see how your project turns out. Nice fab work JimK. I think this is the stem,


----------



## JimK

Pauliemon said:


> I think this is the stem,




Cool, thanks. I really like that stem. I need to find one if anyone has one. It will be painted so Chrome is not important.

JimK


----------



## Rednkentucky

Really neat project! Have you done anything new to it?


----------



## JimK

Rednkentucky said:


> Really neat project! Have you done anything new to it?




Thanks!
Sadly no. I have not had much chance to work on it. I did score a set of rain gutter fenders recently, and some pedals but no real progress. I am going to try (if time allows) to make front fender flares this weekend. If I do I will post pics of how they come out.

JimK


----------



## Rednkentucky

Can't wait to see. Forgive my not knowing but what is rain gutter fenders? That sounds interesting.


----------



## JimK

Rednkentucky said:


> Can't wait to see. Forgive my not knowing but what is rain gutter fenders? That sounds interesting.




I don't have pictures here at work. But they look a lot like this one on a 1915 Harley. You can also see the type of fender flare I am going to make.


JimK


----------



## JimK

*Back at it*

Hello All,
  It has been a while. I had some setbacks with my health for a while and this poor project got shoved to the back of the garage.  While still not 100 % and down to only one eye now I have decided to get back after it.  
A few things have changed, and a little progress has been made. The important thing is I am back on track. I got some tires that I wanted and laced up the front wheel. I had a little trouble with it. Turns out it is a cross 4 instead of a cross three. But I got it and it is good and straight.  The back rim is painted and waiting to be laced this weekend. 
  I took the rain gutter fenders off and replaced them with balloon tire fenders with a few mods. I built the mud guards for the front fenders and made the fender braces.  Looks good overall I think. I decided to extend the handle bars and add a cross bar (done but no pictures of them yet).  I also started making a “oil tank” just for fun.  I may make this into a tool box but not sure yet. 
 Anyway it aint a lot of progress but at least it is progress.  Got a few more things to make and a few more to buy and it will be ready for paint. If I can stop changing my mind that is. Thanks for looking.

JimK

New Tires and a seat that needs to be done. (note the fancy moc up on the bars)





The mud guard




The "oil tank" / tool box


----------



## jacdan98

You should put a motor in it. Nice job!!


----------



## JimK

jacdan98 said:


> You should put a motor in it. Nice job!!




Thanks, I thought about that, but it most likely won't happen. I got enough stuff with motors in them if you look in the background. 

JimK


----------



## bricycle

excellant work!


----------



## jim wayne

*project*

nice project!


----------



## Dieselhead

Such a cool project! Your craftsmanship is amazing


----------



## JimK

Well not much progress to share. I have managed to get the bars completed. As you can see I have extended the bars about 8 inches and added a cross bar. Got everything smoothed out and painted. Over all I am pleased with the way they came out. Next I am going to do the body work on the oil tank and then build the rear rack. This may be a chore as I do not have a torch to heat the metal. But I have a few ideas. 
Thanks for looking and as always comments and critiques are welcome.

JimK


----------



## stoney

Nice work. My the looks of the gray handlebars, are you doing a "Silent Gray Fellow" Harley? Can't wait to see more.


----------



## JimK

stoney said:


> Nice work. My the looks of the gray handlebars, are you doing a "Silent Gray Fellow" Harley? Can't wait to see more.




Thanks Stoney, Yes. Most of the Harlys that I have seen from the time period that I am trying to imitate where either gray or green. I decided to go with the gray. Not sure why.
JimK


----------



## stoney

Love the gray, love the olive green also. Don't know which I would of picked. Probably would of been an eeni, meeni, minie. mo and that would have been the one. Looking forward to the progress pics.


----------



## Mike G

*Hardley Davidson BTR*

Wow! I am really loving this project (I might be partial to the whole Board Track thing though:
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/new-guys-post-winter-build-le-fini.81881/)
Mine was my first foray into any kind of a cruiser build and in the process of replacing the repro springer with an actual truss fork set up. I'm currently working up another in maroon... but by no means jumping into the deep end of the pool that you're in on this build!

Looking awesome, can't wait to see the finished ride.


----------



## JimK

Mike G said:


> Wow! I am really loving this project (I might be partial to the whole Board Track thing though:
> http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/new-guys-post-winter-build-le-fini.81881/)
> Mine was my first foray into any kind of a cruiser build and in the process of replacing the repro springer with an actual truss fork set up. I'm currently working up another in maroon... but by no means jumping into the deep end of the pool that you're in on this build!
> 
> Looking awesome, can't wait to see the finished ride.




Thanks for looking. Your project came out fantastic. I really love the tank. I have thought that my next one would be an Indian board tracker. But I have to get this one done first. I am not moving very fast on it I am afraid. Things keep getting in the way. I did order a 26" drop stand and clip from Memory lane the other day. They are on back order but should be here soon enough. I may try to make the rear fender braces this weekend if time allowes. Again thanks for looking.

JimK


----------



## JimK

*Not much progress but a few new pieces*

Hello all. I have to say that I let myself get sidetracked  and have not made much progress on this project. I did manage to thread the pieces for the rear fender braces but that is about it. However I have managed to get a few new bits in. First is a drop stand and clip that I got from Memory lane. Seems to be very well made. I also got a cool seat and grips to match. But the coolest thing is that my wife got me a nice bike stand for my birthday (and yes that is what my garage looks like most of the time). Now that it is getting cold I may move this project into my back room where it is warm and may get some stuff done. We will see.


----------



## JimK




----------



## hoofhearted

*GREAT STUFF -- JimK (and Mike G) !!  This is one of the very-best threads presented in The CABE !!!*


............  patric


=================
=================


----------



## JimK

Hello Everyone,
  I am sure that most have forgotten this project. What with lifes issues this bike has had a long rough way back. Please keep in mind that no Historical, rare or collectable parts where harmed in the making of this bike. I would call it done-ish. I still want to make a carrier rack for tha back and maybe add a  ooga type horn to it some day. Thanks to everyone that contributed parts and interest in the build. All comments are welcome and as always thanks for looking.

JimK


----------

